# Syracuse National Champs!



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

WAY TO GO CUSE!!!!!


----------



## RUBEN (Jun 9, 2002)

What a great game, got to give it up for the underdog Orangemen. Its going to be real tough for Kansas to come back to the final four next year without Kirk and Collison.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

syracues wasn't the underdog. almost everyone i talked to or hear was predicting a syracuse win. but syracuse is the champs. i was wrong. they did beat kansas. i just hope no one says the zone beat kansas(though i'm sure lots of people will). but great tournament syracuse. they peaked at the right time.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

I had Kentucky over Texas (Bogan's sprain...:upset: ) but I had three of the Final 4 and NOBODY else in my pool had 'Cuse in the Final 4 except for me. As of the final 4 I was leading my pool by a fairly wide margin. I don't know how many folks had Kansas in the finals (probably a lot) and how that affected the standings, but this is as close as I've been to winning it in a few years.

I WANT MELO ON MY BULLS. BRING HIM ON.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I like to congrat Syracuse. Just to be thankful for Kansas poor free throw shooting, and lack of guarding the three.

Syracuse is a much deserve NCAA champs.


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Great game tonight.. Cant wait to see what Carmelo Anthony does though.. Hopefully he stays at 'Cuse but most likely he'll enter the NBA Draft this summer.. My final had Illinois vs Syracuse.. Well at least I had Syracuse right.. BTW Carmelo was the 3rd ever Most Outstanding Player by a Freshman in the NCAA Tournament.. Congrats Orangemen!!!


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY FINALLY WE GET ARE TITLE..FINALLY! SYRACUSE IS FINALLY A ELITE PROGAM IN COLLEGE BASKETBALL FINALLY! PARTY ON THE HILL AND ON MARSHALL STREET IN SYRACUSE TONIGHT PEACE OUT PEOPLE! I AM GOING TO PARTY IN THE CUSE!


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*senior leadership!!!!*

what a bunch of BS!!
how many turnovers did they have in the first half
how many fts did collison miss :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: 
kansas sucks!!!!!
they got beat by 3 freshman and 3 sophmores


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I am not ashamed to admit that I almost cried after the victory. I have been a hardcore fan for 17 years, making the trip from Canada several times.

This feels great. Feel bad for Kansas, the FT shooting woes were so reminescent of our shooting in the 1987 game. Great gutsy performance by Kansas as well.

And finally, WHAT A BLOCK BY WARRICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

That was an amazing game! YEAH CUSE!! Me and all my friends were freaking out when Warrick blocked that 3 pointer at the end. That play should be on sports highlight videos forever. That was such a gritty game with Carmelo, GMac and Hinrich all playing hurt. I hope Carmelo comes back next year so we can win another title next year, but I understand him leaving because he's going to be a great player in the NBA.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I know this is a big IF, and I hate doing IF's, but I am at a point now, who cares. What would the outcome IF Simien was in the game? Again, I am not a person to make the IF question, but Just a thought. I really do not know what would happen.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> And finally, WHAT A BLOCK BY WARRICK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


that block was insane. i knew that lee was going to make it and send it to overtime but warrick came out of no where and just killed it out of bounds. just amazing.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> I had Kentucky over Texas (Bogan's sprain...:upset: ) but I had three of the Final 4 and NOBODY else in my pool had 'Cuse in the Final 4 except for me. As of the final 4 I was leading my pool by a fairly wide margin. I don't know how many folks had Kansas in the finals (probably a lot) and how that affected the standings, but this is as close as I've been to winning it in a few years.
> 
> I WANT MELO ON MY BULLS. BRING HIM ON.



me too!


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I know this is a big IF, and I hate doing IF's, but I am at a point now, who cares. What would the outcome IF Simien was in the game? Again, I am not a person to make the IF question, but Just a thought. I really do not know what would happen.


i think kansas would have won. after kansas got it to within 3, you could just tell how tired collison and graves were. they were dead. that helped syracuse build the lead back to where kansas couldn't come back all the way. with simien, the kansas guys would have had more rest and probably have been able to keep pushing and eventually take over the lead. but at least kansas didn't give up at the end like texas. you may have missed free throws, but texas missed a 1 foot layup that could have given them the chance to win.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JuniorNoboa</b>!
> I am not ashamed to admit that I almost cried after the victory. I have been a hardcore fan for 17 years, making the trip from Canada several times.
> 
> This feels great. Feel bad for Kansas, the FT shooting woes were so reminescent of our shooting in the 1987 game. Great gutsy performance by Kansas as well.
> ...


That was a huge block


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Syracuse suprised me. I didn't think the young guys had it in them.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

No no no! I declare jihad against the ref. Well I dont like using words like jihad, so I'll say "ANGER WAR"...

WHAT HEART, WHAT LEADERSHIP by Kirk Heinrich, Carmelo was smilin and hurtin, and played well, but look at Heinrich. He has the leadership of AI. Laugh all you want at that, But he'll be taken in the top 10. 

I too almost cried after Roy Williams lost... again  Nick Collison played amazing, Langford, Graves Kirk oh baby!(dick vitale)

I know you Syracuse ppl will disagree, but Kansas beat itself from the free throw line, Syracuse did not beat Kansas. Congrats to Melo. Roy... STAY IN KANSAS.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

If Simien was never injured KU would be alot better and they probably would of won, but injuries are a part of the game and there is nothing you can do about them.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*if simien wasnt injured theyd be awesome*

what about if gooden would have stayed..
all what ifs :no: :no: 
:no: 
if collison was a true leader he would have made a ft


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I know this will jar some screams. Please do not scream at me. It is just my opinon and thoughts. I am not in the best of moods now. WHen melo smiles after each shot, it makes me think he is a cocky player. I know he is not. It just seems like it. Again, no jaring at me about this.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Melo is too innocent, too much of the lover of a game to be cocky. When is he not smiling...

What position you think Collison will be drafted?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I know this will jar some screams. Please do not scream at me. It is just my opinon and thoughts. I am not in the best of moods now. WHen melo smiles after each shot, it makes me think he is a cocky player. I know he is not. It just seems like it. Again, no jaring at me about this.


against texas and then against kansas tonight i was hoping someone would just hit carmelo. he was always laughing. but i guess that's just because i wanted texas and kansas to win because tj ford is usually smiling and i have no problem with it. but i'm with you kansasalumn. a few times the last few days i've just wanted someone to hit him.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*well what the hell was miles saying to him??*

Melo is the best ball player in college basketball..
miles is scared to death of a jump shot.. 
he was laughing at him when he just raised up and hit that 3 right in that guys grill!!
thats like kobe lickin his lips.. 
its just bein confident..
if u have a problem with it.. then stop him :grinning:


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I really don't think Carmelo's doing it to show anyone up. I think he's just really enjoying himself out there and he let's it show. Some guys motivate themselves by getting mad, Carmelo isn't one of those guys.


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

> I know this will jar some screams. Please do not scream at me. It is just my opinon and thoughts. I am not in the best of moods now. WHen melo smiles after each shot, it makes me think he is a cocky player. I know he is not. It just seems like it. Again, no jaring at me about this.


AHHHHHHH...So know I realize why many non-Laker fans seem to hate Kobe Bryant with a passion.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> 
> 
> AHHHHHHH...So know I realize why many non-Laker fans seem to hate Kobe Bryant with a passion.


this is ot.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*langford had*

the quitest 19 pts ever!!!

by the way the cuse are also the big 12 champs
beating ok ok st kansas missouri texas :laugh:


----------



## thrice911 (Jul 15, 2002)

How do you spell choke.. 
(a) pejas airball
(b) Collison "The senior leader" 3 for 10 from the line
(c) Hinrich 6 - 20 3 for 11 from 3 "the other senior leader"

Your new sig is real cold grizzo.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: langford had*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> the quitest 19 pts ever!!!
> 
> by the way the cuse are also the big 12 champs
> beating ok ok st kansas missouri texas :laugh:


how can they be the Big 12 champs when they are NOT in the confernce? They beat 5 teams, but that does not make them champs in a confernce that they are NOT in.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*i was just sayin man*

they ran through your big 12 and beat all the top teams..
i know its a rough night for you but i thought you would be use to this feeling by now??


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: senior leadership!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> what a bunch of BS!!
> how many turnovers did they have in the first half
> how many fts did collison miss :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...


Go back to Kobe-worshiping [strike]dumbass.[/strike] Kansas sucks yet they were one of the last 2 teams left? Collisons and Hinrich suck yet they're All-Americans, and may both be lottery picks in the draft? They were too excited in the first half, and they won the second half. Of course they missed some free-throws, but that's nothing new. KU has struggled all year from the line.

no name calling here. I know you are upset, but no name calling. thanks.----kansasalumn
Now, in reply to the intelligent core of people in here (or in other words, everyone besides grizzo), congrats to Syracuse. I had Texas, Kentucky, Cuse, and KU in the Final Four. I had Cuse over KU in the championship game. However, I did that kinda spur of the moment, and I would've given anything to change my brackett to KU over Cuse when the Final Four came around. I thought they'd win it all, and it's a shame they fell short. I won the pool I was in, but the cash I'm picking up does little to ease the disappointment. Last year it didn't feel this bad, because I knew there was a very good chance of being the best this year, with all of last year's big teams losing most of their stars, and KU still keeping to All-Americans. Next year who knows what'll happen, we don't even know if Coach Williams will be back (I think he probably will). Anyway, congratulations to the Orangeman and all their fans.


----------



## WI_Basketball03 (Apr 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>kansasalumn</b>!
> I know this is a big IF, and I hate doing IF's, but I am at a point now, who cares. What would the outcome IF Simien was in the game? Again, I am not a person to make the IF question, but Just a thought. I really do not know what would happen.


I think one more body would of helped them play in this game... They were exhausted at the end... I thought it was great coaching using the TO's to rest the players.... What do Free Throws do? Every Coach tells this to their kids... Win's Games... Kansas didnt make them and they didn't win... Syracuse started to miss and almost costed them...

Congrats to Syracuse and their great! Coach....


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>thrice911</b>!
> How do you spell choke..
> (a) pejas airball
> (b) Collison "The senior leader" 3 for 10 from the line
> ...


i just got sick of all these moron announcers saying that a senior leader will lead them to a title..
Are u kidding me .. did u see how scared hinrich was to start the game.. yea collison put up big numbers but 3 for 10 from the line is pittiful..
seniors dont win championships.. better players win championships and id take melo warrick gmac duaney .. over kansas's top 4 any day of the week


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*yea*

both of those guys were all americans but in the biggest game of their lives they both got outplayed by freshman!!! (gmac and melo) kyle korver was an all american too.. did that help him in the first round?? Dan dickau was an all american what happened to him in the tourney..

kansas i still dont think was the best team.. thats like saying indiana was the second best teamlast year..
kansas was better last year when they had gooden and simeon and boesche ( guys who werent scared to shoot outside shots)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: i was just sayin man*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> they ran through your big 12 and beat all the top teams..
> i know its a rough night for you but i thought you would be use to this feeling by now??


that is cold buddy,


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: yea*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> both of those guys were all americans but in the biggest game of their lives they both got outplayed by freshman!!! (gmac and melo) kyle korver was an all american too.. did that help him in the first round?? Dan dickau was an all american what happened to him in the tourney..
> 
> kansas i still dont think was the best team.. thats like saying indiana was the second best teamlast year..
> kansas was better last year when they had gooden and simeon and boesche ( guys who werent scared to shoot outside shots)


Yes, they were much better last year. Hinrich, Collison, Gooden, Boschee, Simien, Miles, Langford- That's a spectacular lineup. IMO they were the best team in the country last year. This year, they might've been top 5, maybe. Oklahoma, Arizona, and Kentucky were definitely ahead of them IMO. But, they are a better team than Syracuse. Syracuse had the first half of a lifetime, but KU was still in the game. And even with the horrid free-throw shooting, and Hinrich hobbled the whole game, they still managed to damn near steal the game. If you don't think that Hinrich and Collison are amazing players and leaders, than I don't know what I can tell you. I do know that they'll be missed dearly by all KU fans, that should give you some kind of clue.

And btw, Collison had 19, 21, and 3 in the game. Choke? Nah, I don't think so. If only Langford wasn't called for a couple ticky tack fouls, it may be a different story. But he was, that's the nature of the game, Syracuse won. End of story. Grats to them. But Grizzo, try respecting great players for once, could you try that?


----------



## pG_prIDe (Jun 23, 2002)

Great Game. Both played pretty well, despite some shooting problems displayed by Kansas in the game. However, one must give both teams credit for playing their hearts out, especially the two leaders of the team, Kirk Hinrich and Carmelo Anthony. Both were injured (Carmelo -> Back, I think, Hinrich-> Ankle Sprain), yet they came back and helped their teams to a great finish. Also, what's with the reporter's comment with Roy Williams about North Carolina? That was pretty insensitive, I think.

Anyways, good game, both teams, and don't worry about Kansas... they got Simien coming back next year, Miles and Langford will be better, and they'll get two good freshman in Giddens and Padgett.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*look man*

i respect them a lot
i appreciate them stayin 4 years and what all they did for college basketball..
but dont say the cuse played their best game
warrick had like 4 points.. and melo didnt do too much in the second half either..
the first half they were hot..
i still think arizona was better than both of them.. 
if kansas had a guy besides hinrich to shooutside then maybe they would have had a chance.. ( i thought graves played better than collison)

anyways dont say anything about ticky fouls becuz forth got 6 called against him and melo got a ****ty flagrant.. (but langfords 5th was bs .. ill agree)

hinrich had been shootin like crap the last couple games anyways..yea he put up big numbers against zona but go back and check his %s


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: look man*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> i respect them a lot
> i appreciate them stayin 4 years and what all they did for college basketball..
> but dont say the cuse played their best game
> ...


You say you respect them, and someone might believe that, until they look at your new sig. Cuse didn't play their best game, but they played a much better than average game, and KU played quite a bit below average. And Forth's value to his team is jack compared to Langford's. 19 points in how many minutes? He was the one getting it done at the offensive end, he was slicing through the zone like butter. They shouldn't of had him on melo, it wasn't working anyways. And Hinrich has been shooting very well the last couple games (especially Marquette), he was HORRIBLE against Duke, but was hot the next two. Tonight, he was very mediocre, but showed a lot of heart playing on one leg.


----------



## grizzoistight (Jul 16, 2002)

*hinrichs stats*

duke 1 for 9 .. 0 for 5 from three
zona 10 for 23 .. 6 for 17 from three
marquette he was descent.. but he def. wasnt shooting like he had been


----------



## RangerC (Sep 25, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> 
> 
> i just got sick of all these moron announcers saying that a senior leader will lead them to a title..
> ...


Did you watch the game? Kansas's top 4 (Hinrich, Graves, Collison, Langford) outplayed Syracuse's top 4 (Anthony, McNamara, Warrick, Duany). Syracuse won because their 5-8 players (Forth, Pace, Edelin, McNeil) were worlds better than Kansas' 5-8. Collison dominated Warrick (who had a whopping 2 rebounds). Langford had 19 - 1 less than Anthony. Graves had a double-double. Hinrich had a poor game (spraining the ankle didn't help) but he was still better than Duany (who did nothing the entire 2nd half except miss a FT). Syracuse won because of their depth - NOT because their top players outplayed KU's top 4.

Kansas's Top 4: 70 points (50% FG), 41 rebounds
Cuse's Top 4: 55 points (49% FG), 16 rebounds

Kansas's Next 4: 8 points (20% FG), 8 rebounds
Cuse's Next 4: 26 points (46% FG), 18 rebounds

Seriously, think before the next time you make a post.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RangerC</b>!
> 
> 
> Did you watch the game? Kansas's top 4 (Hinrich, Graves, Collison, Langford) outplayed Syracuse's top 4 (Anthony, McNamara, Warrick, Duany). Syracuse won because their 5-8 players (Forth, Pace, Edelin, McNeil) were worlds better than Kansas' 5-8. Collison dominated Warrick (who had a whopping 2 rebounds). Langford had 19 - 1 less than Anthony. Graves had a double-double. Hinrich had a poor game (spraining the ankle didn't help) but he was still better than Duany (who did nothing the entire 2nd half except miss a FT). Syracuse won because of their depth - NOT because their top players outplayed KU's top 4.
> ...


Very good points ranger. One thing though, I wouldn't get your hopes up on Grizzo thinking next time before he posts, I don't think he's ever done it before, so I wouldn't expect him to start anytime soon.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

*What do you expect?*

Grizzo's not the worst poster on the board just for kicks. 

He defends that title actively.


----------



## ill subliminal (Apr 3, 2003)

*oh poor grizzo*

[strike]Grizzo, you're basically retarded.[/strike]may not agree with his opinons, but we do not have name calling here Syracuse played very very well. McNamara did not deserve all of those threes, he was just hot as anything. Warrick didn't even touch the ball much, which I'm just gonna chalk up to good ball denial by the stronger Collison, although Warrick's smooth post dancing absolutely schooled Nick a couple of times. Carmelo also played great, with a near triple-double. Finally, the role-players of Cuse and their bench came up with baskets every time they were asked.

In contrast, Miles scored even less than he usually does, and made some fairly uncharacteristic turnovers. Hinrich missed plenty of three's and runners, although I've gotten used to that, but still, it was uncharacteristically bad. Collison, well, I think I can expect like 50% from the line, can't I? And Graves, man, his numbers were nice, but he got blocked and missed a few layups at point blank -- he should have had over 20. Finally, Langford did a terrible job on Melo, I really think not trying Lee on him earlier was a pretty poor decision on Roy's part. Not to mention the fact that Nash was worthless, and Lee made lots and lots of bad decisions with the ball.

With all of this poor playing (especially from the foul line), Kansas still almost won. This speaks volumes about the quality of that team, and I, a KU student, will admit that this reeks of choke. 

One final grizzoisretarded comment: the Anthony flagrant could have gone either way, but I look at it as a makeup call for Miles' BS charge on the previous possession...bad calls even out. Grizzo, if people were Nas albums, you would probably be Nastradamus.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The refs were equally crappy both ways, Syracuse jsut outplayed Kansas plain and simple. Also, why want to punch Anthony for actually enjoying himself out there. It's a bright spot in the game when someone actually looks like they are having fun out there. I was really pulling for the Cuse, and I'll admit, G-Mac made a couple a**y 3's but you can't let him square up n shoot. You can bring up the missed ft's,but if you are really the superior team, you suck it up and knock down thsoe ft's, ft's are really not that tough. Kansas just looked scared to shoot from the outside.Would Simien have helped...well yea, but you can't bring that into the argument, because he wasn't there and the gmae was played on the day that he wasn't there. The tournament is hte tournament and whatever happens there should stay there, no one can predict what will happen. Finally I have to admit, I was so sick n tired of hearing Hinrich this Collision that, senior leadership whatever.Collision is a great colege player,but he has no attributes that set him apart from anyone to make him special at the NBA level. All of his points were on putbacks or layins. I think Hinrich is a good college palyer and won't be anything in the NBA. But Langford....damn man watch out,same with Simien.Sorry for the unorganized post, I had a ton of topics on my mind.


CARMELO IS THE BETTER THEN BRON!!!!!!!!:yes:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Please hold off name calling other users, or this thread will be closed. This is a good thread, but I do not want to close it. Thanks.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Good game. Im going to go on record and say I think this has been the best overall tournament in the past 10+ years. Most of you have already commented on the major aspects of the game(freethrow shooting etc.)so ill leave that alone. I would like to say congrats to Nick and Kirk even in the loss, those guys are what college basketball is all about and we need more people like them.

I wanted to comment on Roy. Now I am a big UNC fan and want him to come here, but I wish reporters would should up sometimes. Anyone catch the interview after the game on CBS he had with the lady reporter. It went something like this

Announcer: Roy how do you feel
Roy: Explains his feelings
Announcer: Thats great, have you gave the UNC job any thought yet?
Roy: Basically says he doesnt want to talk about that
Announcer : Ok so it hasnt crossed your mind?
Roy: Tells her she should be more sensitive after all he just lost the title game, he knows it her job to ask those questions though
Announcer: So if they offer you the job are you going to take it?
Roy: Says he doesnt give a **** about the UNC job now, he's got 13 guys in that locker room he's worried about, walks of angry

Now Roy's a classy guy but I dont blame him for the way he acted. With that being said come home Roy were waiting for you.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> Roy: Says he doesnt give a **** about the UNC job now, he's got 13 guys in that locker room he's worried about, walks of angry


First of all, Kudos to Boeheim for getting the championsip monkey off his back.

I don't blame Williams one bit. He answered the question once and made it clear it wasn't something he wanted to delve into at that moment, because he was upset and had other things on his mind. But the reporter kept pressing this issue.


As to the UNC subject, its interesting how every action has a ripple effect. With Kansas' loss, how does this effect the dynamics of Williams possibly leaving for UNC.

What Williams does in the offseason will also impact on Illinois. Illini fans want Bill Self to stay put, but rumors have been rampant that Self would be interested in the UNC position.

I think there were a lot of Illini fans rootiing for the Orangemen last night.


----------



## King Alley (Mar 19, 2003)

Great Game. I rooted for Cuse from the starting of the tourny to the end of it. Jim finally gets a national title. Roy Williams will get one someday. Carmelo MOP!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DmoneyH3_GoBlazers</b>!
> Collision is a great colege player,but he has no attributes that set him apart from anyone to make him special at the NBA level. All of his points were on putbacks or layins. I think Hinrich is a good college palyer and won't be anything in the NBA. But Langford....damn man watch out,same with Simien.Sorry for the unorganized post, I had a ton of topics on my mind.


While I don't think he'll be spectacular in the NBA (I think Gooden will be a far better pro), I can definitely see him being a solid contributor and maybe a starter for about 10 years in the league. I wouldn't be surprised to see him put up 15, 8, and 3 in his prime, and I think most teams would love that. As for Hinrich, I think you're mistaken on him. Hinrich's got great range on his threes, I've seen him make 28 footers. So he's got the stroke, he's got the speed, he's got the size, and he's got the toughness. He's a great college defender, but we'll have to see how he handles the NBA defensively. I wouldn't hesitate to pick him in the lottery. You're right about Simien, if he's 100%, the guy's a beast, and should be a great NBA player. Langford's a big question mark. He'll continue to grow as a college player, and his natural gift for slashing to the hole and finishing is about as good as anyone's in college. But, he's an undersized 2 guard that still needs a long range jumper. He's got a great medium ranger J but he needs to work on his shot for the outside. He's a question mark at the next level, but he's a stud for the next 2 years (hopefully he stays, anyway) in college.


----------



## FSH (Aug 3, 2002)

Dang this thread starting to get a little out of hand and i wasnt even in it..

But anyways i no Collison blew it but he has had a great career no need for bashing him he is a awesome players and if he would of made them free throws then Kansas might have won but remember Melo was hurt all game and if he havent been hurt he might have played alot better and Warrick didnt even do anything intill that last block..So there is alot of if..But who cares about the ifs the game is over AND SYRACUSE FINALLY GETS THERE NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP!!!! But anways my hat goes off to Hinrich and Collison i think they might have deserved it more then syracuse because they are 2 awesome senoir that had awesome careers and should have atleast had 1 national championship in there career..


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

The injury complaints/excuses by KU fans are worthless. If you take out all injuries then Kentucky might have beaten Marquette, and I doubt Kansas would have beaten Kentucky. And complaints about free throw shooting or players not doing what they normally do, well if anyone for Missouri plays up to their average level besides Paulding and Johnson then Marquette loses in the second round. My point is, there are no excuses for losing the championship game. If you want to pull out the excuses then go back throughout the whole tournament and see if you would even be there if every team played perfectly and without injury in every game. In regular season games it is different because each game does not depend on the previous one, but in the tournament there are no excuses. You either win or you don't.


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> The injury complaints/excuses by KU fans are worthless. If you take out all injuries then Kentucky might have beaten Marquette, and I doubt Kansas would have beaten Kentucky. And complaints about free throw shooting or players not doing what they normally do, well if anyone for Missouri plays up to their average level besides Paulding and Johnson then Marquette loses in the second round. My point is, there are no excuses for losing the championship game. If you want to pull out the excuses then go back throughout the whole tournament and see if you would even be there if every team played perfectly and without injury in every game. In regular season games it is different because each game does not depend on the previous one, but in the tournament there are no excuses. You either win or you don't.


Who's been making excuses? KU lost, simply put. I haven't heard anyone making excuses for it. I mentioned a couple times that if Langford hadn't been called for a couple ticky-tack fouls, it might've been a different story, because he was penetrating the zone and finishing extremely well, he had 19 points in very limited playing time. But injuries? Hinrich and Melo crossed each other out in some regard, and if Simien was 100% would they have won? Probably, but he wasn't, and hadn't been for a while now, so that has no meaning to it. Did KU play below average? Yep. But that's their own fault, they lost the game themselves. I hope you're not referring to me, because I've said KU lost it, Syracuse won it, simple as that, and conratulated Cuse a number of times. 

And Marquette's better than Missouri anyways, so if both teams were playing up to par, Mizzou would've lost.


----------



## Vince Carter (Jan 9, 2003)

I would like to say congradulations to the best team this year, and I would like to say to all the people who didn't believe me that there where gonna win it all this year. I told you so.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

*On a related note: This Just In...*

Even though I had Kentucky over Texas in my championship bracket, when the points were tallied, turns out since nobody had Syracuse over Texas, I won my pool anyway! 

Thank you Orangemen!


----------



## kcchiefs-fan (Oct 28, 2002)

*Re: On a related note: This Just In...*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Even though I had Kentucky over Texas in my championship bracket, when the points were tallied, turns out since nobody had Syracuse over Texas, I won my pool anyway!
> 
> Thank you Orangemen!


How much cash did you get out of your pool? I actually had Cuse over Kansas in the Finals from day 1, although I really wanted to change it to the other way around. I was in a real small one though, only like 15 people, 3 bucks a piece.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

*Re: On a related note: This Just In...*



> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Even though I had Kentucky over Texas in my championship bracket, when the points were tallied, turns out since nobody had Syracuse over Texas, I won my pool anyway!
> 
> Thank you Orangemen!


I had Kentucky over Texas in the final game as well. When Bogans got that sprain in the Wisconsin game though, I thought for sure Kentucky would get the crap beaten out of them by the Badgers (because of Kirk Penney). But Estill just took up the job as leader and dominated the inside game, and Chuck Hayes limited Penney to only 4 SHOTS THE WHOLE SECOND HALF...and Penney made only one. I was shocked Kentucky even beat Wisconsin, but when they did, I knew we weren't going to make the championship, but I tried to make myself believe...tried, anway.

Anyways, after the loss to Marquette, I had all of those teams that were in the Final 4 in my bracket. Only problem is, I had Kansas vs. Texas in the final game with Texas coming out on top by a single shot. 

The day before the game last night, I thought for sure Kansas was going to win, but I wanted Syracuse to because of Carmelo Anthony. I love how that guy plays the game. Lately, I've been trying to model some of my game after his although I play PG. Some people say hes overrated, I say hes one of the best players in college basketball.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Well, what can I say? Finally! finally Syracuse have won the national championship and have clinched a spot as a part of one of the elite programs of the NCAA. We did it with 3 freshmans! How more proud can you be of this team, really? Duany, Bill, G-Mac, Warrick, Carmelo Anthony all of them were awesome! We have a great crop of young guys and the last two Melo and Warrick might be leaving but there is no reason at all why the future doesn't look bright for us.

Melo has given us every single penny worth and more on the scolarship we gave him. I wish him the best in the NBA and I will root and cheer for whatever team he ends up on. He's the best freshman I have ever been able to witness in my short life and is the best player in the league. I really hope this is a sign of things to come because Syracuse has great fans and deserve to continue to be a good basketball team.

The person I am most sad for is Roy Williams. He hasn't won anything but he is an excellent coach and a very good person! I wish him the best of luck and hope he can continue his carreer here in Kansas.

Lastly, Jim Boeheim is the man! He definately deserved this NCAA title more then anyone on this squad! We love you ol' Jimmy!


*ORANGE PRIDE, BABY!*


----------



## Vintage (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: senior leadership!!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>grizzoistight</b>!
> what a bunch of BS!!
> how many turnovers did they have in the first half
> how many fts did collison miss :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
> ...



Kansas sucks? LOL, your intelligence, or lack there of, never ceases to amaze me. Kansas is the 2nd best team in college basketball. They really must suck huh


----------



## NYJ1680 (Dec 26, 2002)

I wound up losing my pool, but I'm much happier having Syracuse be the champions. I should have have bet on my boys all the way and I would have been a richer man.


----------



## pharcyde (Jun 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>kcchiefs-fan</b>!
> 
> 
> Who's been making excuses? KU lost, simply put. I haven't heard anyone making excuses for it. I mentioned a couple times that if Langford hadn't been called for a couple ticky-tack fouls, it might've been a different story, because he was penetrating the zone and finishing extremely well, he had 19 points in very limited playing time. But injuries? Hinrich and Melo crossed each other out in some regard, and if Simien was 100% would they have won? Probably, but he wasn't, and hadn't been for a while now, so that has no meaning to it. Did KU play below average? Yep. But that's their own fault, they lost the game themselves. I hope you're not referring to me, because I've said KU lost it, Syracuse won it, simple as that, and conratulated Cuse a number of times.
> ...


Did I say I was referring to you, or anyone else? No, I didn't. Quit being so defensive. I know you're having a bad day after the KU loss and all but that doesn't mean you have to come on these boards and take it out on innocent MU fans.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>pharcyde</b>!
> 
> 
> Did I say I was referring to you, or anyone else? No, I didn't. Quit being so defensive. I know you're having a bad day after the KU loss and all but that doesn't mean you have to come on these boards and take it out on innocent MU fans.


innocent???


haha


Sorry, that is just the rivarl feelings coming out of me.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

da banner went up last night, it still pains me but I am also an SU fan


----------

